# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  ارسال پیام در برنامه سرور کلاینت

## Microsoft

با سلام

از همه دوستان عزیز بابت پاسخ دادن به سوال قبلی من در همین راستا بسیار بسیار متشکرم .

این دفعه فرض کنید برنامه ای را بصورت سرور کلاینت نوشته ایم .

در این برنامه سرور بانک اطلاعاتی را در خود دارد و کلاینتها به این اطلاعات دسترسی دارند .

تعداد 2 کاربر یا بیشتر همزمان به سرور متصل هستند . میخواهیم این امکان را داشته باشیم که از روی سرور به کلاینتها پیامی را ارسال کنیم . و کلاینتها نیز امکان ارسال پیام برای یکدیگر را داشته باشند .

در این راستا به نظر خودم رسیده که به شکل ساده میتونم برای کاربران Username & Password هایی را برای Login شدن به سرور در نظر بگیرم و این شناسه ها رو توی بانک اطلاعاتی جدایی نگهداری کنم . هر موقع پیامی ارسال میشود بصورت یک رکورد جدید به این بانک افزوده شود . در این هنگام هر کاربر Login شده ای پیام خودش را بصورت خودکار دریافت نماید .

فقط لازمه بعد از افزوده شدن رکورد جدید برنامه بصورت هوشمند پیامی را بصورت خیلی ساده بروی مانیتور کاربر نمایش دهد .

این بانک ( table ) باید 2 فیلد Username و Message رو داشته باشه .

لطفا اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارد راهنمایی بفرماید . آیا این روش عملی هست با خیر ؟
متشکرم .

----------


## (امید)

سلام
کار نشد نداره

و آزمایش کردن هم ضرری نداره.
همین چیزی که گفتی آزمایش کن . فکر نکم چک کردنش کار زیادی ببره .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.
تکنیک پیشنهادی خودت صحیح است. امتحانش کن.

----------


## Hidarneh

البته باید یه فیلد هم اضافه کنی که به عنوان نمایش داده شدن پیغام به کاربر باشه که وقتی اون پیغام رو نمایش دادی true بشه و هی اون پیغام نمایش داده نشه ( البته اگه می خوای آرشیوی از پیغامها رو نگه داری و گرنه می تونی بعد از نمایش اون پیغام رو حذف کنی )

----------


## Microsoft

از همه شما دوستان عزیز متشکرم .

امیدوارم بتونم به زودی تست و نتیجه رو خدمت شما دوستان عزیز اعلام کنم .

سپاسگذارم .

----------


## mohsen1393

سلام دوست عزیز من این کار رو با اکسس پیاده کردم.

----------


## mahdisam

میشه نمونه اش رو بزارین ..یه ثوابی هم به خاطر نیمه شعبان بکنید .. :قلب:

----------


## Saeid59_m

سلام 
اگه بخوای از روش حرفه ای تری استفاده کنی که ترافیک شبکت بالا نره توی اس کیو ال سرور 2005 به بعد یه امکانی اضافه شده که می تونی توی شرایطی به کلاینت مورد نظر اطلاع بدی که رکوردی تغییر یا اضافه شده ، البته یکم پیاده سازیش پیچیدس اما برای یوزر های زیاد و شبکه های کند لازمه ، برای استفاده از این قابلیت حتما باید از کامپوننت هایی مثل uniDac استفاده کنی (UniDacAlert)

----------


## Mask

نبش قبر نکن برادر

----------


## Saeid59_m

> نبش قبر نکن برادر


چرا ؟ این که تقریبا قابلیت جدیدیه !

----------

